# US Paramedic registering with the HCPC in UK



## RichF (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm a dual British/American national and worked EMS in the states for 9 years, 6+ as a Paramedic. I've just moved back to the UK and am going through the international registration process with the HCPC. Has anyone recently been through the process of going from a NREMT-P to being registered to practice in the UK? If so I'd been keen to hear how the process went for you. The processing times they talk about seem excessive and it would be useful to know if it actually takes 3-4 months to get it sorted out once they have your application in hand.

Cheers.


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey RichF, 

I know this is a bit late, but I've completed the US to UK transition about 6 months ago. It took me around 14 months total, but that included information gathering and requesting paperwork and records from my school and previous employers. Once you have all your paperwork and your packet together, the processing time will be contingent on the HCPC accepting your application for process. My application was sent back twice for corrections. They usually returned it within about 2-3 weeks with a note on what exactly needed to be corrected. My application was finally accepted around August 5th 2016, and I was added to the Register on November 28th. Hope this helps, and if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Pond Life (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi guys,
Hope you don't mind me asking - did HcPC require you to do a foundation degree or were they happy with reciprocity from the US ticket you already had? The reason I ask is I have a friend who is trying the same (he's a Brit but lived in the States all his life) and he has been told that because the US qualification is not at Foundation Degree level that he would have to undertake the whole course. This was by the HcPC.
cheers
Mike


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey Mike, 

I went through a certificate program for my NREMT-P at a community college, the HcPC was fine with this. I did not have to do any additional course work to obtain my license. They did ask the length of my program (~2 years), and requested a very detailed course description which my program director was kind enough to fill out. However at no time did they ask if it was an Associates Degree, or a Foundation Degree. 

If you don't mind me asking, where did your friend obtain his NREMT-P? How many years experience does he have? From what I was told the detailed course form and the references are the two big deciding factors (and of course the money!)


----------



## Pond Life (Aug 8, 2017)

Texas, I don't know the length of his course. He's been an EMT for 7 years and a Paramedic for 5 ish. In the end he opted to do offshore paramedic work with International SOS - that's where I met him.


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 9, 2017)

Provided he fills out the education portion correctly, he should be fine. I mailed all my certificates in from my school as well, all of which state it was a certificate program. If he needs any help with the application or has any questions, shoot me a PM and I'll give you my direct email. I think I still have my entire final application somewhere in the depths of my hard drive for a reference.


----------



## Pond Life (Aug 9, 2017)

thanks so much. I'll let him know


----------



## DPM (Aug 10, 2017)

If you don't mind, I'm going to jump on this bandwagon too. I've been looking into this recently too.


----------



## Scott33 (Aug 11, 2017)

I looked into doing the same thing a number of years ago but it would have served no purpose at the time. I do still occasionally mull over the idea of transferring my RN credentials however.


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 11, 2017)

My Mom is an RN and debated transferring her credentials, then decided to abandon the idea when she saw the application process and cost. Not worth it for what the pay is. I've heard some agencies in the US will assist though if you wanted to come over that way. Just be prepared for a lengthy hiring process. I'm currently in month 5 of my hiring process for my new NHS job.


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah... I'm thinking it really doesn't make sense to cross the pond. After all, it's really not worth it to go through all that mess just to get paid in pounds and to have my tea and crumpets, when its just much easer to get them imported.


----------



## Avickmedic (Dec 19, 2017)

I would love to experience the ems system over there after doing some research and taking a look at some of the shows on EMS. I think it would be something worth wile to check out due to my frustration with the current ems system that I work in. Would someone have to attend a conversion course of some sort after gaining reciprocity with the HCPC?


----------



## MedicBender (Dec 21, 2017)

Avickmedic said:


> I would love to experience the ems system over there after doing some research and taking a look at some of the shows on EMS. I think it would be something worth wile to check out due to my frustration with the current ems system that I work in. Would someone have to attend a conversion course of some sort after gaining reciprocity with the HCPC?



Most systems have a route for international applicants which include a conversion course to their standards. The protocols here are similar, and a bit lighter than most of the US systems. The biggest change for US providers working in this system revolve around the non-conveyance options available to crews. The US has a pretty simple transport/refusal option. The UK has a variety of options at their disposal to keep patients out of the ED (depending on the ambulance trust).


----------



## Lrgreci (Jun 18, 2021)

MedicBender said:


> Provided he fills out the education portion correctly, he should be fine. I mailed all my certificates in from my school as well, all of which state it was a certificate program. If he needs any help with the application or has any questions, shoot me a PM and I'll give you my direct email. I think I still have my entire final application somewhere in the depths of my hard drive for a reference.


Hi! I am wondering if you wouldn’t mind sharing any information you have regarding the requirements for the education part? I am preparing to go to Paramedic school here in the states. My husband and I are planning to move to Scotland in the next 2-3 years. He is from Italy. I also have a Bachelor of Science in Athletic Training. Not sure if this would help to qualify regarding education. I mainly want help knowing which type of Paramedic program here will qualify with HCPC easily. I don’t want to waste time on a program that won’t mean anything. Any help you can offer will be wonderful!


----------



## Lrgreci (Jun 19, 2021)

Avickmedic said:


> I would love to experience the ems system over there after doing some research and taking a look at some of the shows on EMS. I think it would be something worth wile to check out due to my frustration with the current ems system that I work in. Would someone have to attend a conversion course of some sort after gaining reciprocity with the HCPC?


Were you ever able to find out any information regarding this? I am currently right now in the process of selecting Paramedic schools and want to make sure I choose one that’s program would be accepted by HCPC standards but not sure how to find this out. Or if there is a course I could take once over there? My husband and I are very serious about moving to Scotland. He is an EU citizen but unfortunately thanks to Brexit that doesn’t do us any good anymore :-(


----------



## MedicBender (Jun 19, 2021)

Lrgreci said:


> Hi! I am wondering if you wouldn’t mind sharing any information you have regarding the requirements for the education part? I am preparing to go to Paramedic school here in the states. My husband and I are planning to move to Scotland in the next 2-3 years. He is from Italy. I also have a Bachelor of Science in Athletic Training. Not sure if this would help to qualify regarding education. I mainly want help knowing which type of Paramedic program here will qualify with HCPC easily. I don’t want to waste time on a program that won’t mean anything. Any help you can offer will be wonderful!



The HCPC doesn’t really give guidance about what school is best. Most paramedic programs in the UK are bachelors, with some on the job training programs still running. 

You can download the international application and take a look at what’s required. Make sure you have a good working relationship with the director of your program, as they will have to do a ton of paperwork for you. Most US programs will qualify under HCPC. The more clinical time the program has the better. 

Couple other things to consider… 

I would also start looking at Visas, as you will need a visa and a work sponsorship to get on with the NHS.

Additionally you will need to qualify for your regular drivers license, and Class C1 license. I would budget about $3-4k for the drivers license alone.


----------



## Lrgreci (Jun 21, 2021)

MedicBender said:


> The HCPC doesn’t really give guidance about what school is best. Most paramedic programs in the UK are bachelors, with some on the job training programs still running.
> 
> You can download the international application and take a look at what’s required. Make sure you have a good working relationship with the director of your program, as they will have to do a ton of paperwork for you. Most US programs will qualify under HCPC. The more clinical time the program has the better.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this information and advice. This gives me something to start with and look into. Appreciate it!


----------

